# Thoughts?



## The100road (Jan 24, 2018)

I’m looking at getting into stabilizing and casting here in about a month. 

A one stop shop sounds good but I also want to make a good purchase that is going to last. 

This would be for personal use on gamecall, potcall and penblank sized wood. 

Anyone have anything good or bad to say about the chamber/pump/resin in the below link? 

https://www.bestvaluevacs.com/wood-stabilizing-chamber-resin-and-ve225-4cfm-2-stage-pump-kit.html


Thanks!


----------



## The100road (Jan 24, 2018)

@Sprung @rocky1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 24, 2018)

You didn't get sick of hearing from me after my tomes in PM? 

I'm sure the chamber will function well, though I haven't seen any feedback on their new PVC stabilizing chambers yet. It's made with Schedule 40 Clear PVC, so I can't see why it wouldn't work.

I do have concerns about that pump - I'd rather have a pump that is serviceable and that I could easily source parts for if I ever needed them. That pump is on par with Harbor Freight's pumps and if you ever have problems with it, there's a good chance you'll have to scrap it and buy a new pump.

The stabilizing resin label looks like it's rebadged StickFast stabilizing resin, which I have no experience with.

I have not heard very good things about Best Value Vac's customer service. I have also read a number of times where Curtis has written expressing frustration with BVV for giving people false information about his resin and stabilizing in general.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks Matt. I figured the chamber would be okay being PVC40 I do see it’s 3/4” rather than 1” thick top like yours. 

I thought there would be more reviews on the motor and resin sense BVV seems to be a pretty popular supplier. 

The turntex chanbers also look good although more expensive. I couldn’t find a pump that they recomend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 24, 2018)

I’d like to stay close to $400 for the chamber/pump/gallon resin and an oven. The oven looks like I can find them very cheap on offerup and Craigslist so I’m not to worried about that.


----------



## Tony (Jan 24, 2018)

Give Curtis a call. He's a good guy, I'm sure he'd give you advice on a pump.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 24, 2018)

From all the times I've seen him make recommendations for pumps, Curtis' top recommendation for a pump is the JB one I sent you a link to. He very highly recommends JB's vacuum pumps, especially because of the serviceability aspect. And they're good quality, made in America.

As far as top thickness, 3/4" would be fine. My 8" square chamber has a 3/4" PVC lid and had no problems over that span.

I do think they are newer to supplying a resin with their brand on it - hadn't seen that from them until now - hence why there is probably little to no reviews on it. Previously they only sold Cactus Juice. But, as I said, I think theirs is rebranded Stick Fast, judging by the labeling, so researching Stick Fast stabilizing resin will probably get you the answers you need on their resin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 24, 2018)

Ive talked to them on the phone and was not impressed at all... Theybspecialize in extraction devices for weed and seemed to be heavily sampling when we chatted. Not that I care but not how I would run a business. I have a robinair pump with a pressure pot I made a lid myself for. If you want a parts lits for lid I can get you it in have it saved somewhere and the pot can also double as your casting pot when not using it for vacuum.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks Matt, although I would like the pump that you sent me a link for I think it is just to far out of my budget. I’m thinking if I don’t go with this BVV package than I would have to go with your chamber but a used pump on Craigslist somewhere.

So in my mind my options are
1) brand new (BVV) professionally built but lower quality. Maybe????
2) home made chamber and used pump but possibly better quality. Maybe????

Both seem to have there pros and cons.

Hmmmmm.............

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 24, 2018)

If you're looking for a new pump on a budget, while Curtis does typically recommend a two stage pump, he does offer up this Robinair single stage pump as his recommendation for a budget pump. I saw him mention once that he owns one of these and typically it's the pump he uses for demonstrations. Forgot that he has a write up on pumps on his site here. If I hadn't bought the JB, that was the pump I was going to get. Curtis does have some other good stabilizing resources here.

Waters muddied even more for you yet?


----------



## The100road (Jan 24, 2018)

Thank you very much for all of that info Matt! Looks like I have more research to do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 24, 2018)

Best Value Vacs is what I'm running. I'll stand by their equipment, I abuse mine to no end and it just keeps on vacuuming. Do everything everyone tells you not to do, and it refuses to fail. Only fault I've found in their corner is, they weren't aware what wood stabilizing resin was doing to their poly lids at the time I bought mine, and weren't advising against using those lids for that resin. They've since corrected that. Best Value Vacs isn't a fly by night hobby niche vacuum outfit. If you look around their website, you'll find vacuum pumps and other vacuum equipment costing thousands of dollars. I wish I could afford a Vacuum Oven just to see what it did to wood to cook it under vacuum.

Concur with Matt on the Resin, label on that bottle is the Stick Fast Resin label. Personally I found Stick Fast to be as good or better than Cactus Juice in my experience, but when I can buy in bulk and get the price break on Cactus Juice, and Stick Fast was increasing their price per gallon with no quantity breaks offered, it comes down to dollars and cents. Looking at their $54/gallon price there on Best Value Vacs I might be going back. At least until they figure out they have it priced wrong back there on the other page. 

If the resin is included with the deal, I wouldn't hesitate for a second on the part of the resin Stan. It's a quality product, and will give you quality results. 

If you want to ease into it, find a deal on a pump, I'll send you my gallon pot to play with. It'll get you by until you save up some more cash and can swing more equipment. You could price a replacement lid, mine is crazed pretty bad, but it may last last another 5 years. Worst case scenario it implodes and makes a mess. I'd take the fittings apart and run some new Teflon Tape on them because it does have a slow leak somewhere, but otherwise it works ok; just to small to suit me, has it's drawbacks, love my big pot. The only time it's been used since I broke out the 10 gallon pot, it was sitting inside the big one. Then the wife gave up the rectangular chlorine tablet bucket and that is just too sweet! 5 1/2" blanks fit perfectly. If I stack it full I have to run two batches in the Toaster Oven to cook them all. 


You might want to dig around on E-Bay Stan, as I mentioned the other night, I found deals on the separate pieces and saved enough on the 10 gallon pot, and the pump, to pay for the gallon pot. But I dug deep to find the bargains.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 24, 2018)

All good info Rocky. I plan to do much for digging. Thank you. I get nervous about buying used equipment but if it’s better quality than the cheap new stuff then it might be worth the risk. 

Let he do some more looking before I take you up on the gallon pot offer. Thanks!


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 24, 2018)

It's subject to be in your box of goodies regardless, just to get it off my bench! After you mentioned it the other night, I was thinking that was an excellent plan to get it out of my way. 

If you could find a piece of flat PVC, there's nothing to the lid, it's just circle with 3 -1/4" holes drilled and tapped. Pot is Stainless.

Looks something like this one, but valves are configured a little differently.

https://www.bestvaluevacs.com/best-value-vacs-1-gallon-tall-stainless-steel.html

I'll get you pictures!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 24, 2018)

Well if it fell into my box of goodies Rocky. I would sure put it to use.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 25, 2018)

The100road said:


> I’m looking at getting into stabilizing and casting here in about a month.
> 
> A one stop shop sounds good but I also want to make a good purchase that is going to last.
> 
> ...


I have been using an aluminum BVV pot with a glass top. I have had good service from them after I had a problem with my first pot. Make sure you get a glass top with what ever pot you decide to buy. just my 2 cents worth.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 25, 2018)

I built my own chambers using schedule 40 pvc, as far as a pump, the JB is the one I'd recommend but they can be expensive, although over time being able to service it instead of having to replace compared to cheaper pumps will probably save money. I've used both the stick fast resin and cactus juice and they both get the job done. I buy 4-8 gallons at a time and like to stick with one brand as I can combine leftovers to create new colors or top off a chamber while stabilizing where mixing brands could cause issues

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 25, 2018)

I Have had a BVV Aluminum pot with a glass top for many years. It does a great job and I have not had any problems. I use Catus Juice and try to buy it at the 4 gallon minium to get the better rate. I have found Curtis to be great to work with. I have sent him a few e-mails and even talked to him on the phone. I like the service he provides so I stick with what works. I went with a pretty big pot, incase I ever decided to try bowl blanks. I have only stabilized pen blanks to this point and I put them into wide mouth mason jars with a large washer to weight them down. I can get 4-5 quart jars in the chamber at a time with 7-9 blanks per jar. I also like that I can have jars with same wood and not mixed but can stablize several woods at one time. This process also allows me to keep used darker resin seperate easily. You donot want to stabilize maples with dark used resin. I let the blanks sit in the jars after the Vacum is done sometimes for a week or so depending on the wood. You cannot store the resin in glass but it is fine as long as you never have it covered.
I am not familiar with the vacuum pump in the picture. I had an industrial one already for my vacuum clamping system and vacuum veneer bags so I just added another valve and line to what I had. Works well I pull -28.5+ 

Rich P.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 25, 2018)

Thank you Rich. One thing that’s seems very consistent is Curtis’s customer services. That’s good to hear.


----------



## CWS (Jan 25, 2018)

The100road said:


> Thank you Rich. One thing that’s seems very consistent is Curtis’s customer services. That’s good to hear.


I have never had a question that Curtis didn't return my email or phone call promptly. If you call during his business hours he will be the one answering the phone. He is a real gentleman.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 26, 2018)

@Sprung what do you think? Guy says it works good. You think this one used would be better than a cheap one new? 

$100


----------



## Sprung (Jan 26, 2018)

According to JB Industries site, that model was made from January 1995 through December 2000. Here's the parts diagram for it, so I'm guessing they still offer parts. (Though wouldn't hurt to give them a call and double check on parts availability for it - I've never had to call them, but I hear their customer service is good.)

If it's in good shape, I might consider it. Though I would certainly want to not only see it run, but to also see it hooked up to a vacuum gauge to see what kind of vacuum it will pull.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rich P. (Jan 26, 2018)

I would be a little leary. Even if it has not been used much you are still looking at a pump that could be 23 years old. I know the saying "they do not make them like they use too". But I would take another look on Craigslist over the weekend and see what else is available. If you do not have a tank and resin yet I would not jump on the first pump I found.

Rich P.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 26, 2018)

Not sure where your at for elevation up there Stan but absolute vacuum varies according to elevation. Sea level is about 30 inches as accurate as gauges are, 29.5 or so. As elevation increases, your inches of vacuum decrease. At 6000 ft. however your right in the 25 inch range, so figure accordingly. Barometric pressure can influence that an inch or two as well. But you want to be somewhere in the 25-29 inch range regardless. If lower figure cost of repairs and make a counter offer.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks Rocky. I’m at about 400’

Still looking to see what’s out there. But as far as used goes. This seems to be okay. Still haven’t decided.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 26, 2018)

The100road said:


> @Sprung what do you think? Guy says it works good. You think this one used would be better than a cheap one new?
> 
> $100
> 
> ...



if it draws full vac, the price is decent and it's a good pump, on the other hand, I did some looking, you can get a brand new JB Eliminator 3cfm for 265.00 brand new, with free shipping and full warranty....

https://www.acwholesalers.com/JB-In...03RWROTiT9FPx_5uhjUSQozDr2A4aE2IaAiPQEALw_wcB

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 26, 2018)

I would also ask what he used it for, if it was just for HVAC work, those are USUALLY pretty clean inside if the guy changed oil as recommended. if ti was used for stabilization or desiccation with a chamber of some sort, the inside could be a bit gunky and it'd need cleaning.


----------



## The100road (Jan 26, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> I would also ask what he used it for, if it was just for HVAC work, those are USUALLY pretty clean inside if the guy changed oil as recommended. if ti was used for stabilization or desiccation with a chamber of some sort, the inside could be a bit gunky and it'd need cleaning.



Good question Colin. I’ll ask.


----------



## The100road (Jan 26, 2018)

@Schroedc


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 26, 2018)

The100road said:


> @Schroedc
> 
> View attachment 140557



I'd see if he'll wheel and deal a bit, also would ask to see it run with a gauge on it (If he's an HVAC guy he should have his gauge manifold to demonstrate it) but if it draws down tight, I'd go for it myself but I also tend to buying older stuff I can service as opposed to disposable equipment.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 26, 2018)

The100road said:


> Thanks Rocky. I’m at about 400’
> 
> Still looking to see what’s out there. But as far as used goes. This seems to be okay. Still haven’t decided.




29 - 29.5 inch range without digging up the chart. If he says he doesn't have a gauge, check your local auto parts stores... Harbor Freight has a pressure/vacuum test gauge for $13. If you can pick one up for little or nothing it may save you a few bucks down the road.


----------



## The100road (Jan 27, 2018)

@Sprung @rocky1 @Schroedc 

Found this one as well. What do you think? 
Also $100. Says it works great and he has used it to “make wax and shatter”


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 27, 2018)

The second one is a bigger, faster pump. I have no idea what wax and shatter is but sounds messy. It looks like it's been used a bit harder than the first one. For what the pump is, if it works fine, it'd be a lot more pump than the first one. Do you plan to every run multiple chambers? If so then having a bigger pump would be nice. 

My only concern on the second one, has he maintained it well? Regular oil changes as specified? HVAC guys generally are decent about taking care of their tools. If the second guy was a hobbyist or artist, he might not have been as diligent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jan 27, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> I have no idea what wax and shatter is but sounds messy.



Wax and shatter are the extracts the weed guys are aiming for with the vacuum chamber in their attempt to get high.

I'd lean more toward a used one from a HVAC guy. These are important tools for them and, as Colin said, they're going to generally take care of their tools. Properly taking care of it is what has allowed my father to have one of the vacuum pumps he's used for refrigeration work last over 30 years; now it just needs some new seals, but he hasn't had need to use it for a while, so hasn't replaced them yet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 27, 2018)

I really don't think you want to go there, but if you go to buy that one, you might want to carry an armed body guard! 



honestmarijuana.com said:


> *Shatter*
> Shatter is a translucent–sometimes transparent–concentrate that looks an awful lot like rock candy or a Jolly Rancher. Just like other concentrates produced using butane, it is produced by forcing the chemical through cannabis material to produce an amber liquid like the one shown below.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## The100road (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks all. He said that he has used it about 50 times. Not sure how true that is. 

As far as the weed goes. Don’t forget I’m in Washington. If I brought an armed guard. He would probably be high also.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm just thinking if he's cooking hash oil off, he's not your average user! But I guess out there on the liberal front, he wouldn't be a drug dealer, he'd be a business entrepreneur.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 28, 2018)

Probably realized he can blow himself up making drugs and is trying to sell it....

Every other month or so there's boom around here and its guys trying to make that stuff sucking butane,DNA and isopropyl through the pumps until... Well yea... BOOM!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

